# Gianluca Grignani



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Reputo Grignani uno degli artisti italiani di maggior talento,la fabbrica di plastica è un disco meraviglioso paragonabile a quelli del primo Vasco.
Non so voi ma ieri mi ha provocato un mix di tenerezza e preoccupazione. Ho fatto qualche ricerca ed ho trovato l'intervista dalla Toffanin di qualche mese fa dove si vede un uomo psicologicamente distrutto.
Di solito questi sono segnali che portano a gesti drammatici speriamo che qualcuno gli sia vicino in questo momento. Daje Joker!


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Reputo Grignani uno degli artisti italiani di maggior talento,la fabbrica di plastica è un disco meraviglioso paragonabile a quelli del primo Vasco.
> Non so voi ma ieri mi ha provocato un mix di tenerezza e preoccupazione. Ho fatto qualche ricerca ed ho trovato l'intervista dalla Toffanin di qualche mese fa dove si vede un uomo psicologicamente distrutto.
> Di solito questi sono segnali che portano a gesti drammatici speriamo che qualcuno gli sia vicino in questo momento. Daje Joker!


Io ieri l'ho preso per Jack Sparrow.

Ma non ha moglie e figli?
Tempo fa lo vidi in un programma e parlava della sua vita da padre e marito.


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io ieri l'ho preso per Jack Sparrow.
> 
> Ma non ha moglie e figli?
> Tempo fa lo vidi in un programma e parlava della sua vita da padre e marito.


Ha 4 figli. Lasciato dalla moglie da poco,vive con la figlia di 17 anni.


----------



## Mika (5 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Reputo Grignani uno degli artisti italiani di maggior talento,la fabbrica di plastica è un disco meraviglioso paragonabile a quelli del primo Vasco.
> Non so voi ma ieri mi ha provocato un mix di tenerezza e preoccupazione. Ho fatto qualche ricerca ed ho trovato l'intervista dalla Toffanin di qualche mese fa dove si vede un uomo psicologicamente distrutto.
> Di solito questi sono segnali che portano a gesti drammatici speriamo che qualcuno gli sia vicino in questo momento. Daje Joker!


E' uno di quegli artisti che sono scomodi per i mass media e il patronato. Si è pure rovinato lui con le sue mani, ma le canzoni sono belle ma generalmente sono contro il sistema che vogliono imporre, quindi ha poca visibilità. Se fosse stato più pro-sistema lo avrebbero pubblicizzato di più.


----------



## hiei87 (5 Febbraio 2022)

L'ho pensato anch'io. La cosa peggiore è stata la tempesta di meme e prese in giro che sono uscite fuori dopo 1 minuto dalla sua apparizione.
Ormai l'unica risposta che ha la società verso qualsiasi fatto o evento sono i meme.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Reputo Grignani uno degli artisti italiani di maggior talento,la fabbrica di plastica è un disco meraviglioso paragonabile a quelli del primo Vasco.
> Non so voi ma ieri mi ha provocato un mix di tenerezza e preoccupazione. Ho fatto qualche ricerca ed ho trovato l'intervista dalla Toffanin di qualche mese fa dove si vede un uomo psicologicamente distrutto.
> Di solito questi sono segnali che portano a gesti drammatici speriamo che qualcuno gli sia vicino in questo momento. Daje Joker!


Gran bel disco quello. Purtroppo, Grignani paga molto la sua genuinità ed il fatto di essere sempre stato sincero e mai impostato.


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> L'ho pensato anch'io. La cosa peggiore è stata la tempesta di meme e prese in giro che sono uscite fuori dopo 1 minuto dalla sua apparizione.
> Ormai l'unica risposta che ha la società verso qualsiasi fatto o evento sono i meme.


Siamo un popolo decaduto da tutti i punti di vista. Solo un'altro big bang può rigenerare la razza umana.


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Gran bel disco quello. Purtroppo, Grignani paga molto la sua genuinità ed il fatto di essere sempre stato sincero e mai impostato.


Persona molto sensibile e fragile e come tale incamera dentro tutto quello che gli capita intorno. Con tutti i pro ed i contro. Alcol e droga non sono una causa ma sempre una conseguenza.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Persona molto sensibile e fragile e come tale incamera dentro tutto quello che gli capita intorno. Con tutti i pro ed i contro. Alcol e droga non sono una causa ma sempre una conseguenza.


Oltre all'alcol, in questo periodo persone "incontrollabili" come lui danno proprio fastidio al sistema. Mi stupisco dell'ospitata ieri, probabilmente è stato lo stesso Irama a volerlo fortemente, infatti si sono chiamati "fratello".


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ha 4 figli. Lasciato dalla moglie da poco,vive con la figlia di 17 anni.


E' sempre stato ribelle e fuori dagli schemi ma è chiaro ci sono ben altri problemi, grossi.
Mi ricordo ancora destinazione paradiso che impazzava in radio... un grande.

Anche se secondo me la canzone che meglio lo descrive è 'il re del niente'.


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' sempre stato ribelle e fuori dagli schemi ma è chiaro ci sono ben altri problemi, grossi.
> Mi ricordo ancora destinazione paradiso che impazzava in radio... un grande.
> 
> Anche se secondo me la canzone che meglio lo descrive è 'il re del niente'.


La fabbrica di plastica,solo cielo, l'allucinazione,Romantico Rock Show,Baby Revolution... A me piace molto cammina nel sole...la versione con i nomadi è pazzesca.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Reputo Grignani uno degli artisti italiani di maggior talento,la fabbrica di plastica è un disco meraviglioso paragonabile a quelli del primo Vasco.
> Non so voi ma ieri mi ha provocato un mix di tenerezza e preoccupazione. Ho fatto qualche ricerca ed ho trovato l'intervista dalla Toffanin di qualche mese fa dove si vede un uomo psicologicamente distrutto.
> Di solito questi sono segnali che portano a gesti drammatici speriamo che qualcuno gli sia vicino in questo momento. Daje Joker!



Talento sprecato purtroppo.


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Qualche suo collega di grosso calibro potrebbe in qualche modo aiutarlo...ricordo un Masini depresso che si stava ritirando dalle scene ma Celentano in una trasmissione gli fece cambiare idea. Da lì la ripresa del Maso che lo portò a vincere Sanremo qualche anno dopo.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Qualche suo collega di grosso calibro potrebbe in qualche modo aiutarlo...ricordo un Masini depresso che si stava ritirando dalle scene ma Celentano in una trasmissione gli fece cambiare idea. Da lì la ripresa del Maso che lo portò a vincere Sanremo qualche anno dopo.



Forse non ha molti amici.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Reputo Grignani uno degli artisti italiani di maggior talento,la fabbrica di plastica è un disco meraviglioso paragonabile a quelli del primo Vasco.
> Non so voi ma ieri mi ha provocato un mix di tenerezza e preoccupazione. Ho fatto qualche ricerca ed ho trovato l'intervista dalla Toffanin di qualche mese fa dove si vede un uomo psicologicamente distrutto.
> Di solito questi sono segnali che portano a gesti drammatici speriamo che qualcuno gli sia vicino in questo momento. Daje Joker!



Grignani è genio e sregolatezza.
Ormai è e resterà nella storia della musica italiana.

Ormai è abbastanza fritto, ieri sera prima ancora che entrasse ero abbastanza certo arrivasse stra fatto, ed infatti....

A vederlo piglia pure psicofarmaci, troppo gonfio.

Però ha scritto e cantato pezzi per me indimenticabili.

Pensa che qualche hanno fa era solito frequentare un ristorante sul lago a 200 metri da casa mia, veniva anche da "lontano" apposta per mangiare li.

Un ristorante panoramico dove erano venuti perfino Naomi Campbell ed un Papa

Conosco il proprietario e mi ha raccontato l' episodio:

Gianluca chiama, prenota, parte e arriva da dove era in un paio d'ore.

Entra, beve una bottiglia di rosso di pregio, non ordina nemmeno e se ne va senza nemmeno mangiare 

E per non farsi mancare nulla aveva pure dimenticato il portafogli e il cellulare sul tetto della macchina, ovviamente appena è partito il portafogli e il cellulare sono volati nel parcheggio.

Un matto Ahahah 

Grandissimo


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ricordo che andò in un programma televisivo, non so se fosse Colorado o Zelig. Chiese al batterista dello show se sapesse "suonare i Parkway Drive".... Io son sicuro che i Parkwy Drive non sono conosciuti dal 90% del Forum. Mi fece molto piacere sentire quelle parole, perché ha lasciato intendere che ne capisce veramente di musica e che ha la mentalità aperta. 
Oltretutto i Parkway li ho visti dal vivo mi pare nel 2013. Delle macchine.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E' uno di quegli artisti che sono scomodi per i mass media e il patronato. Si è pure rovinato lui con le sue mani, ma le canzoni sono belle ma generalmente sono contro il sistema che vogliono imporre, quindi ha poca visibilità. Se fosse stato più pro-sistema lo avrebbero pubblicizzato di più.


No ragazzi queste sono robe di oggi.. Grignani è un figlio degli anni '90 e al tempo era Ovunque, lo chiamavano tutti.. Davvero..
Purtroppo si è distrutto con le sue mani a suon di alcool e droga..
Gli auguro di riprendersi ma ormai sono troppi anni che sta così, credo abbia il cervello andato..


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Reputo Grignani uno degli artisti italiani di maggior talento,la fabbrica di plastica è un disco meraviglioso paragonabile a quelli del primo Vasco.
> Non so voi ma ieri mi ha provocato un mix di tenerezza e preoccupazione. Ho fatto qualche ricerca ed ho trovato l'intervista dalla Toffanin di qualche mese fa dove si vede un uomo psicologicamente distrutto.
> Di solito questi sono segnali che portano a gesti drammatici speriamo che qualcuno gli sia vicino in questo momento. Daje Joker!



Grande artista che, nonostante i suoi errori, è stato completamente abbandonato dal carrozzone dei benpensanti.
Io lo ricordo da giovane, girava con la compagnia in zona Lambrate e si trovavano nello spazio alberato di viale Pacini probabilmente per farsi qualche cannetta. Nulla di particolare, come tanti ragazzi degli anni 90. Lo stesso Morgan studiava a Milano e lo vedevo con Andy tutti o quasi i sabati all'Atomic caffè. Qualche birra e credo nulla più.
Poi però sono diventati famosi e questo in un certo senso li ha rovinati perchè al di là di tutto, sono finiti per fare scelte sbagliate in un ambiente pronto a sbranare artisti in difficoltà.

P.S. Bisognerebbe anche parlare del body shaming contro un uomo in difficoltà nell'era dell'indignazione generalizzata. Grignani ne è un esempio.


----------

